# lowrance 334c problem



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

well acording to the tech they say i have a bad unit which is 2 months old and was most likley bad when i got it

heres the story i got it in the boat and got the boat in the well right away the gps works great after i powerd the antenna wires (worked fine at the house w/o power )
i had read that the fish finderes arent good when the fish are at the bottom and we were normaly targeting walley and perch
well when i hear people marking fish on the radio all weekend i start to wonder if i can get some tech help to get mine working better and end up finding out i have a defective unit 2 months after install


is there anyone near new baltimore with a similar setup i can hook my unit to to see if its the transducer or the unit itself we could hook yours up to my transducer to see if it works
i will be sending mine when i decide ive had enough of the perch but i dont want to find out that wasent the problem next spring when i hit the lake again
the guy at lowrance said to return it to bass pro which i doubt they would do that

anyhelp is apprecieated 
thanks


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

On 4X Zoom you should be able to see fish. In shallower water (less than 12') 2X should suffice. 

I'm running a 339 and love it. Seems to be more user friendly than my old LMS 350 and 200.


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> On 4X Zoom you should be able to see fish. In shallower water (less than 12') 2X should suffice.
> 
> I'm running a 339 and love it. Seems to be more user friendly than my old LMS 350 and 200.


thats the problem its either a bad unit or transducer
thats why i want to try it with a diff unit and try mine with a diff transducer to see which of the two is bad


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If you're able to mark bottom, the unit should be working. You might have to adjust the sensitivity to 60-70%. Also try changing the transducer to 50khz. It gives you a wider cone angle. I use that feature to keep my down balls in view. (I haven't found the need while working the eyes in 30-50') Have you changed any of the surface clarity/greyline from the default settings? 

How deep are you fishing?


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

10-20 for perch 20-40 for walter
i called tech and he helped me adjust it and we did some system tests and he said it was a bad unit but i heard that they had alot of bad transducers to so i want to make sure it was one or the other before sending it out and having the same problem next spring

anyone know what the turnaround time is on lowrance anyway?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That sucks. 

I believe it's a 5 business day turnaround. Mine locked up on me while on vacation. I bought the unit at Cabela's and had a new one overnighted and sent the defective unit back after I returned. Come to find out I could have re-booted the unit myself with the push of 3 buttons. (but you loose your waypoints) :help: 
I guess they're having some hardware issues and a downloadable patch is available from their website, or you can send it in. 

My problem stemmed from moving through the pages too quickly before it fully powered up. hmmmm.....

Still a great unit. Gotta love a color screen and the map page makes navigation a breeze. 

I would leave the transducer on the boat. If they find the trouble isn't in the unit, I'm sure they'll send you a new transducer. Write them a little note and include it with your unit. 

Good Luck


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You could always buy another XDCR and just dangle it over the side...
If it does the same thing , take it back where you bought it.

I know a guy that did that once with his X15mt.
I have a LMS332c and it's been flawless and like Shoe said really user friendly.
You can back up your GPS waypoints to a data card & then restore them after the hard reset BTW....
I was going to buy a second LMS332 - one for GPS screen and one for split-screen Sonar - but I ended up winning a Humminbird 787c2 and I run that as a plotter longside the LMS a in Sonar mode. Ya can't beat having a backup unit I tell ya...
:lol:

Too bad you're not a shade closer (I'm in White Cloud - You should fill out your profile...) , I'd say c'mon by....
I have two 200khz transducers ; one on th' b0tE and one rigged for icin' . 
Do the overnite thing - talk to Lowrance & make arrangements - they are good people. BEST in the biz.......

G'Luck , 
:fish2:
Robert


----------



## tom01mxz800 (Aug 2, 2006)

i just looked mine is a 337 actually with the dual transducers 
they were going to send me a transducer but then he said it was the unit
i will probly end up waiting till the end of the season i guess iam going to try and call lowreance and see if i can get them to send me a new unit


----------

